# Fur Cons or Fests in Washington DC Area?



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Just currious as Ive only started the idea of fursuiting for a con. I would like my first experience to be local. Does anyone know of furry events in the Wash DC or VA area?


----------



## xcliber (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, but Anthrocon is held in Pittsburgh which is only a few hours' drive from DC. But it's not till June.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh.....Looks like I know what Iam doing next summer.


----------

